# Chuys fresca/ pico sauce



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

Anybody know how to make that fresca/pico sauce that they serve with their chips Chuys restaurant. Its the best in my opinion?


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

It is nothing more than a "fine dice" of pico ingredients and chilled.


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

*chuys*

I have it saved but dont know how to copy it over here. 
Use the search button under recipes. Put "Creamy Jalapeno from chuy's" It should come up.


----------



## qapd (Nov 10, 2004)

Can't copy and paste.

Sorry


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

It has more of a slight vinagar taste to me. It's a pretty percise mixture that comes out perfect every time to me. I just dont know the mixture.


----------



## qapd (Nov 10, 2004)

*Jalapeno Dip*

Creamy jalape


----------



## qapd (Nov 10, 2004)

*Jalapeno Dip*

I give up trying to copy and paste, I will PM you the recipe.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

You guys are talking about 2 different sauces from Chuy's. Salsa fresca is the freshly diced sauce, not cooked or processed and it is "raw" .

Creamy jalapeno is the "light green" sauce that resembles a salad dressing.

Salsa fresca is nothing more than finely diced onion, tomatoes, serrano, lemon juice, and spices. There have been several people who think they can duplicate the Creamy Jalapeno dip that have posted the recipe here before. Do a "search" , they are pretty close to the real thing.


----------

